# After Tick Removal...



## HanSolo (Sep 26, 2015)

I recently found ticks between her eyes and nose. It seems the ticks jump over when Chewie sniffs around in the backyard..

So I followed the instruction to remove the tick using tweezer... 
I think I did get the head part out but Chewie now has a lump there.. and its been there for more than a week now. 

I applied first-aid on that bitten area but I am not sure if that's going to even help. 

Chewie is on Frontline and I have not found any ticks on her body but I guess Frontline doesnt cover the face. 

Is that lump normal? Will it eventually go away like mosquito bite? 
I pulled out another tick today which was right next to that lump (previous bitten area) and I am wondering if I need to see a vet.

I also bought Flea/Tick control spray.. but Im not even sure if I can spray that on her face...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had stopped Revolution because I hate to use chemicals. After finding two ticks on Scout's head I restarted it because the vet mentioned Lyme was in our area. Scout did have a tiny lump where we removed the tick and I put Neosporin on it. It might be a good idea to see the vet because Chewie is still a puppy. Maybe the vet could recommend something that might be more effective.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The lump is normal. Just put some peroxide on a cotton ball and clean it a few times a day. It will go down in several days. Insects seem to be more resistant to the things we put on them to deter fleas and ticks so just make sure you check daily. When you bathe the dog you can also, as a final rinse, use apple cidar vinegar 1 cup to 1 gal. of water. It helps. You need to treat the area outside. I have successfully used some granules, don't remember the name, but from Home Depot, that are for fleas and ticks and you spread just before it rains (could water yourself of course) and don't let the dog in that area until it is dry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tick bites are very irritating to the tissues, even if there is no disease involved. Some dogs reacr more strongly to ticks than others. My Kodi gets HORRIBLE big, hard, lumps from tick bites. If they are in the black areas, he sometimes loses the hair there and it grows back in white. (He has a big "Cruella DeVille" stripe on his head from a tick bite as a puppy!). Fortunately, Pixel doesn't react so much to tick bites.

Unfortunately, Frontline and most other anti-tick products only kill the ticks AFTER they bite the animal, so they are pretty useless if you have a dog who reacts strongly to the bites. Advantix repells ticks as well as killing them. The fact that he gets bitten on the face isn't because the tick products don't work on their head... It's because ticks are pre-programmed to travel toward the head area of animals, where the blood supply is closer to the surface, and the skin is thinner.

Your little guy will be fine!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

My neighbor lights a match and then blows it out. She immediately touches the hot match to the back end of the tick and she says it immediately backs out , head and all. She removes the tick and then cleans that area with a paste of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. I don't have any experience with the efficacy of that procedure so I offer no opinion.

Ricky's Vet says that tick medications don't prevent tick attachment but they do kill the tick AFTER a bite. He says that a bump is normal and will scab over and disappear in a week or so. He says dogs vary in their reactivity to a tick bite. Normally you don't need to see a Vet unless the area becomes infected or doesn't heal and disappear in about 10 days.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tick meds work in different ways. Check the info on the one you choose. Clean the area with a disinfectant and monitor for a number of weeks. Ticks do not have heads., but should be removed carefully. and definitely not with a hot object.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> Ticks do not have heads.,


(Wikipedia)

_Anatomy and physiology

Ticks, like mites, have bodies which are divided into two primary sections: the anterior capitulum (or gnathosoma), which contains the head and mouthparts; and the posterior idiosoma which contains the legs, digestive tract, and reproductive organs.

Removal

The best way to remove an adult tick is by freezing it off with a medical wart remover or the like.[32] Mechanical removal with household tweezers is contraindicated as it may result in squeezing of the contents of the tick into the bloodstream.

To facilitate prompt removal, fine-tipped tweezers can be used to grasp the tick as close to the skin as possible and detach it by applying a steady upward force without crushing, jerking or twisting, in such a way as to avoid leaving behind mouthparts or provoking regurgitation of infective fluids into the wound.[33][34][35] Proprietary tick removal tools are also available.[33][34] It is important to disinfect the bite area thoroughly after removal of the tick.[35] The tick can be stored and, in case of signs or symptoms of a subsequent infection, shown to a clinician for identification purposes together with details of where and when the bite occurred.[33] If the tick's head and mouthparts are no longer attached to its body after removal, a punch biopsy may be necessary to remove any parts that have been left behind.[36]_

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

be careful what you read Correct tick removal | BADA UK


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW Advantage 2 does not kill ticks


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

K9 Advantix II does repel and kill ticks and the Advantage does not.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> K9 Advantix II does repel and kill ticks and the Advantage does not.


Correct.


----------



## HanSolo (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh wow, thank you all for your valuable information.
I will also try K9 Advantix II starting next month.


----------

